
Scientists successfully remove Alzheimer's from mice - the_one_forever
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-5547019/Scientists-successfully-remove-Alzheimers-mice.html
======
mhkl
I am not impressed. Years ago Dr Dale Bredesen already removed Alzheimer from
9 out of 10 humans.

~~~
ianai
Link?

------
grzm
Link to the news release on the Washington University site:

[https://medicine.wustl.edu/news/antibody-removes-
alzheimers-...](https://medicine.wustl.edu/news/antibody-removes-alzheimers-
plaques-via-apoe-mice/)

------
tomcam
That is such a relief. My mice have got much older these last 4 months and
several are demented

